# NYU Tisch Video Submission



## Tristram (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, I'm applying for the MFA in film production at Tisch. I was just wondering what the sort of standard of film they're expecting for the video submission. I have a series of well made films, but they are completely awful in terms of story. Do they want to see that we know how to point a camera and edit something together, or how to tell a decent story regardless of how badly done it is? What type of stuff are people submitting, and for the people who have been accepted...what type of stuff did you submit?


----------

